# Autosleeper Executive 2000



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how to remove the rear bumper from a Autosleeper executive 2000 for repair. I've undone two nuts and bolts from the end either side, but are there any hidden ones further up and across the back.  
Thanking you.


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Dbnosey,

When I had an Executive I found that when ever I had a problem it was often resolved by a quick 'phone call to Autosleepers themselves. Very friendly and helpful.

Good Luck - Aaronsdad

Auto-Sleepers Ltd
Orchard Works
Willersey
Nr. Broadway
Worcestershire
WR12 7QF

Tel: 01386 853338
Fax: 01386 858343
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi dbnosey

I have never had to remove mine but this afternoon I had a quick look and I can see the nuts and bolts that you have undone but I am stumped to know what other fixings there are.... I think the top edge of the Bumper moulding may be mounted with a sealant onto a ledge on the main body so basically after removing the bolts it is just stuck in place ....but that is only a guess :roll: 

So I agree with Aaronsdad .. give Autosleepers a ring ... only I think if it were me I would ring the service center first on 01386 853511 , they are very helpful there and whoever you get on the end of the phone will most likely know the answer.


Mike


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Thank you for your replies Aronsdad and Spykal will phone Autosleeper tomorrow will post the answer


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Phoned Autosleeper service, bumper is bolted either side and bonded to body, if you can get it removed without breakage you will be very lucky.
New one £345 plus vat plus postage. If service centre do it £500 plus done in the day.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi dbnosey


I was worried that that was how it was done. So what next.. I have one more suggestion... as long as you promise to join up and pay a sub :lol: 

The GRP work for Autosleepers is done by this firm, they make the monocoque and all the GRP parts:

Cheltenham Laminating Co.Ltd 
Unit 7 The Bramery,44 Alstone Lane 
Cheltenham, GL51 8HE 

Tel: 01242 227750 
Graham is the guy to ask for..... ( don't tell him I sent you :lol: )

They are usually very helpfull and they do damage repair for Autosleepers and private individuals ( if they are in the "know").

They can replace, or more important for you, repair almost any part of the Executive body no matter how old. So it will be worth a phone call to them and see what they can do before you decide. 

Mike


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Thank you skypal will pay sub and phone Graham at Cheltenham Thank you for your help


----------

